# It Never Ends



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I have not updated my pictures on Webshots as I intend in the next few months to update my Outlaw 990 to the new upcoming and soon to be released 978.
I think that this is a great hobby and one that seems to keep on ticking. Everyday there is something new, better, and more convienent.
Another item of consideration is the iPad and using it as a remote with a device called i-got-it.
http://www.i-got-it.com/ 
But for now this is my setup.

Mitsubishi HC6800/Da Lite Screen
Outlaw 990/7700
B&W 804's mains/HTM3S CTR
3-DS7's surrounds/rear center
JL Audio Fathom 112 & 113 subwoofer
Sony 777 multi disc DVD player
Oppo BDP93
Comcast/Chordette/Roku/Cisco Hub
Furman Elite 15PFi/Mit/Monster cables


----------

